# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Winstrol and Equipoise stack

## RichardF

I just recently picked up some winstrol and equipoise . I was just wondering how I would go about stacking the two of these. This is my first cycle and I need to know how much of each I should be taking per day or week. Also can I inject the two of them in one syringe. Last, what is a good length to the cylce?


RF

----------


## Amorphic

stats?

age, bf%, diet, height?

you need testosterone as a base, running a cycle without testosterone is a poor idea and should not be done.

do you have any idea what pct is or how to use ancillaries?

sounds to me like you are a far way off from being ready to start a cycle.

----------


## Kratos

not a good mix, what are you trying to do? stats?

----------


## RichardF

24 y.o. 210 lbs 6'1" BF around 19%


Im looking to cut fat while not losing muscle. Would taking just the winstrol be a better idea.

----------


## RichardF

I should also add that while i am looking to cut and gain strength bulking is not something i am overly concerned with.

RF

----------


## Amorphic

> 24 y.o. 210 lbs 6'1" BF around 19%
> 
> 
> Im looking to cut fat while not losing muscle. Would taking just the winstrol be a better idea.


winstrol is not a diet pill.

----------


## ChuckLee

You should cut a bit of fat before thinking about roids.
AAS can mess up with your blood pressure and cholesterol as well.

How's your diet? Cardio?

----------


## RichardF

I understand that but i believe taking it will help cut me along with a good diet and workout. would that be accurate? I do wanna gain strength but i just want it to be lean muscle.


RF

----------


## RichardF

> You should cut a bit of fat before thinking about roids.
> AAS can mess up with your blood pressure and cholesterol as well.
> 
> How's your diet? Cardio?


I eat pretty clean now. not bodybuilder clean but healthy none the less. I do cardio for 45min 4 times a week. on top of that i do boxing training to aid in another for of cardio.

----------


## Amorphic

> I understand that but i believe taking it will help cut me along with a good diet and workout. would that be accurate? I do wanna gain strength but i just want it to be lean muscle.
> 
> 
> RF


you ignored my original post. testosterone is needed in every aas cycle, you cant just run winstrol alone. the gains will be shitty, you will feel like crap and you will get nothing out of it.

diet and cardio are much more important for cutting than pumping yourself full of steroids . your goals are easily attainable without aas.

----------


## ChuckLee

> I eat pretty clean now. not bodybuilder clean but healthy none the less. I do cardio for 45min 4 times a week. on top of that i do boxing training to aid in another for of cardio.


It'snot enough.
Your diet has to be STRICT.
Are you doing cardio at empty stomach?

----------


## RichardF

> It'snot enough.
> Your diet has to be STRICT.
> Are you doing cardio at empty stomach?




I usually will be doing cardio a few hours after lunch with a shake in me 45 min prior to workout. I actually didnt even know that it mattered to be 100% honest chuck. what kinda of diet to you follow if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## Kratos

what's your work out experience?

----------


## RichardF

Ive been lifting for about 8 years now. Just got really serious the last 4 or so. played soccer and hockey for a bit so being lean was always a concern

----------


## Kratos

Pick up some test enth or cyp
weeks 1-14 test 500mg per week
weeks 1-13 eq 400-600 mg per week
something like that
winstrol you could throw in at 50 mg ed last 6 weeks if you really felt like it
you could just go with the test for 12 weeks.

You need proper pct, and meds to keep your tits from growing too.

----------


## RichardF

> Pick up some test enth or cyp
> weeks 1-14 test 500mg per week
> weeks 1-13 eq 400-600 mg per week
> something like that
> winstrol you could throw in at 50 mg ed last 6 weeks if you really felt like it
> you could just go with the test for 12 weeks.
> 
> You need proper pct, and meds to keep your tits from growing too.


what type of meds are necessary to stay away from growning tits?

----------


## Bulldog1115

after u research the chemicals u r plundging into ur bloodstream and pick up testosterone enthanate!
Weeks 1-12 Test 500mg/w
Weeks 1-12 Equpiose 600 mg/w
Weeks 1-4 Winstrol 100 mg/eod

----------


## PT

i would drop the winny bro because it requires ed injections and unless you have zambons it will probably hurt like he11 and that isnt good for a first cycle. get some test and stack the eq with it for 12

----------


## RichardF

thanks for all the input today fellas. i will take all of it into consideration prior to getting going.

RF

----------


## rager

> winstrol is not a diet pill.


LOL thats good

----------


## MasterShake

Actually, I don't want to be a ball breaker here, but dude, you need to put down the roids, and get your butt over to the diet and workout forums... every one who answered you has great intentions, but your goals do not warrant the use of drugs.

Edit: I mean to say your goals can be achieved without the use of drugs...

----------


## spooledup

My first cycle was eq/winny and I don't regret it a bit. Gains were more than I expected and I recovered quickly.

But yeah, at 19% bf you would be better off sticking with diet/cardio until you get down to around 12% or so.

----------

